# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Lumturia...

## Erlebnisse

«Beatus nemo dici potest extra veritatem proiectus» Asnje nuk mund te jete i lumtur larg nga e verteta 

lumturia eshte nje gjendje (emocion) shume pozitiv, qe kuptohet subjektivisht e gjithmone ne baze te kritereve subjektive. 
Etimologjikisht fjala lumturi vjen nga fjala latine felicitas, qe perbehet nga felix-icis i lumtur, rrenja e te ciles fe ka domethenien e bollekut, pasurise, mireqenies. Nocioni i lumturise ne kuptimin si gjendje (pak a shume e qendrueshme) e nje kenaqesie te plote, ze nje vend te rendesishem ne doktrinat morale te antikitetit klasik, saqe perdoret per to edhe titulli Doktrina jetesore eudemonistike (nga greqishtja eudaimonia) e qe perkthehet zakonisht si lumturi. Ky koncept ndryshon sipas vizionit apo konceptimit te botes (weltanschauung) e te jetes ne te. 

*Disa thenie mbi lumturine* 

-	kush eshte i lumtur e ka te veshtire te kete nje kuptim mbi varferine 

-	lumturia e vertete qendron ne virtytet 

-	asnje njeri i keq nuk eshte i lumtur 

-	lumturia eshte gjithnje e paqendrueshme dhe e pasigurte 


*Karakteristikat kryesore* 

Karakteristikat e lumturise variojne sipas atij qe e provon (qetesi, gezim, optimizem, largesi nga cdo nevoje, kenaqesi etj). Kur fillon kjo lloj lumturie duket sikur nuk do mbaroje asnjehere, por frika qe do ti vije nje dite fundi ben qe ajo te mbaroje. 

*Lumturia eshte nje gjendje e mireqenies se njeriut.* 

Njeriu qe ne fillim nuk ka reshtur se kerkuari mireqenien e tij. Lumturia eshte ajo gjendje kur te gjitha emocionet dhe ndjenjat e trupit dhe intelektit bashke sjellin mireqenie e gezim ne nje moment pak a shume te gjate te jetes sone. 


*Mbi lumturine ne pergjithesi* 


Njeriu ka disa nevoja themelore, dytesore e te shkallezuara (ose te teperta), e ne nje fare menyre arritja e objektivit dhe realizimi i ketyre nevojave sjell gezim nga i cili arrin edhe lumturia. 

Lumturia e studjuar ne baze te profilit te nevojave (primare, dytesore etj) con ne vleresime dhe perkufizime jo vetem psikologjike e filozofike te ndryshme por edhe vleresime materiale per te cilat lumturia eshte nje nder studimet me te medhaja te te gjitha shkencave humanistike. Eshte e qarte qe ndarja eshte bere per te qartesuar elementet e ndryshme te asaj qe eshte gjendja e lumturise se personit, por duke qene njeriu i pandashem menderisht-fizikisht-shpirterisht eshte e qarte qe flitet per te gjitha keto elemente qe influencohen mes tyre. Keshtu, nqs me dhemb nje kembe eshte shume me normale qe une te jem i trishtuar se sa i kenaqur.

*Lumturia  profili biologjik* 

Lumturia perben nje pjese te rendesishme qe kushtezon Unin, frut ky i realizimit te nevojave primare te instiktit dhe impulseve biologjike, si p.sh uria, gjumi etj. Keto mund te konsiderohen si pjese integruese e lumturise, por jo si e vetmja pjese perberese e saj. Nevojat biologjike krijojne nje gjendje pritjeje dhe palumturie qe rregullohen ne momentin kur realizohet nevoja jone primare: realizimi ben qe te formohet nje gjendje qetesie e jo frike qe prodhon lumturi biologjike, qe identifikohet me kenaqesine, e cila influencon edhe elementet e tjere si p. sh intelektin dhe shpirtin. Sidoqofte realizimi fiziologjik mos nje here nje here mbaron, sepse vazhdimisht nga instikti dhe impulsiviteti shpafen nevoja te tjera primare. 


*Lumturia  profili filozofik* 


Epikuri ne nje leter mbi lumturine per Meneceun i tregonte qe ska moshe njohja e lumturise: nuk jemi kurre as te vjeter e as te rinj per te pasur mireqenie ne shpirt (ose me sakte te filozofizosh, qe do te thote te duash diturine e vertete). Per Epikurin lumturia eshte njohja e gjerave. Ne jeten e tij natyrore, njeriu largon nga vetja e tij dhimbjen si fizike (aponia) si psiqike (atarassia) dhe mungesa e ketyre dy shkaqeve sjell ne arritjen e lumturise. Por smjafton: Epikuri mendon se duhet provuar kenaqesi e prandaj i klasifikon kenaqesite duke i ndare ne tre kategori te madha: 

kenaqesite natyrore te nevojshme, si: miqesia, liria, shtepia, ushqimi, dashuria, veshja, kurimi etj; 

kenaqesite natyrore por jo tamam te nevojshme, si: bolleku, luksi, shtepi me te medhaja sec na nevojiten, ushqime te rafinuara e pamase; 

kenaqesite shtese, si: suksesi, fuqia, lavdia dhe fama. 

Njeriu ka edhe nevoja te teperta si ambicja per tu permiresuar, per tu rritur intelektualisht, per te qene i pari mbi te tjeret, per te qene konkurues e kompetitiv, per te kerkuar vertetesine e gjerave qe e rrethojne. Per te arritur keto objektive njeriu punon me gjithe pasionin e tij, forcen e shpirtin dhe kur arrin qellimin qe i kishte vendosur vetes gjen nje kenaqesi ne intelekt. 


*Lumturia  profili psikologjik* 


Lumturia mund te jete realizimi e nje deshire ose gezimi per realizimin e saj. 
Bota e reklamave e di shume mire qe konsumimi fillon nga deshirat (ose problemet) e blerja e gjerave prodhon kenaqesi e si rrjedhoje lumturi. Ne fakt nqs deshira nuk ekziston publicitaret e krijojne. Nevoja e lumturise mund te jete edhe zgjidhja e problemeve qe con ne gezim. 

Lumturia zhvillohet si intelektualisht ashtu edhe materialisht, si fizikisht ashtu edhe psiqikisht, si ndjeshmerisht ashtu edhe emocionalisht. 

Per te bere disa shembuj praktike se si vlera e lumturise ndryshon edhe ne baze te kultures edhe te kontekstit ambjental, lumturia mund te jete buzeqeshja e nje femije, ose blerja e nje vile me pishine, mund te jete nje martese, ose arritja e majes se Everestit, paqja e ndjenjave ose fitorja e boterorit. 

Ne Boten e trete (vendet jo te zhvilluara) pasja e nje tasi me oriz, nevoje themelore, eshte lumturi. Ne vendet e pasura blerja e nje makine luksoze, nevoje e tepert, eshte lumturi. Jane dy emozione jo te barabarta por qe bejne pjese tek lumturia njerezore. 

Sipas disa teorive te sotme (nder te cilat Xhuliana Projeti) lumturia eshte te provosh gjithcka te bukur qe ka jeta. Nuk eshte nje emocion objektiv por nje kapacitet individual, nuk eshte e rastesishme si nje ngjarje e fatit por nje aftesi per tu zbuluar dhe mesuar. Duhet te mesojme te jemi te lumtur. 
Lumturia nuk eshte te ndjekesh endrat e shpresat e te nesermes, por ne te kundert mundimi i kenaqesise me ate qe kemi perpara sot. Lumturia nuk eshte ne te ardhmen pra, por ne te tashmen. Lumturia eshte nje gjendje gezimi vetem ne te tashmen. Shpesh shkembehet ndjekja e parase, mireqenies, fames, suksesit, fuqise sikur arritja e tyre te jepte ndjenjen e lumturise. Kjo ne fakt eshte shume e gabuar sepse kjo sjellje krijon frike e shqetesim qe eshte ne kundershtim me gjendjn e lumturise. Gara na ben skllever te sistemit e nqs nje njeri eshte skllav nuk eshte i lire e prandaj nuk eshte i lumtur. Vetem liria nga sistemi ben qe ne te shohim te sotmen e na ben qe te gezohemi me ate qe na rrethon. 


*Lumturia  profili shpirteror* 


Fe-te e medha mundohen te ndajne konceptin e lumturise qe krijohet nepermjet gjerave materiale duke e quajtur kenaqesi e qe ndryshon nga lumturia shpirterore e qe arrihet me karakteristika si thjeshtesia e qetesia e shpirtit. 

Nje shembull ne historine e shenjterve eshte ajo e Shen Franceskos qe ishte i pasur e ndoshta edhe i gezuar, por ishte nje lumturi jo e plote. La gjithcka e u be i varfer por duke qene i gezuar ne brendesi. 

Lumturia absolute per krishterimin per shembull eshte vizioni i Hyjit. 


*Lumturia  profili shkencor/menyra e sjelljes* 


Psikologjia me teper se dishiplinat e tjera ka studjuar sjelljen e psiqikes ne gjendje lumturie duke vene re menyrat e kesaj sjelljeje ne manifestimet e lumturise: ndjenje e nje lirie me te madhe, besim ne veten e tek te tjeret, optimizem per jeten. 

Jane bere studime mbi efektet e lumturise qe analizojne pjesemarjen e disa pjeseve te trupit ne mekanizmat biologjike komplekse qe shfaqen kur na duket sikur ndjejme te ashtuquajturen lumturi. Eshte vene re qe personat e lumtur e perballojne me mire jeten dhe raportet me te tjeret. Keshtu lumturia ka dy elemente kryesore: realizimin e mireqenies se trupit por edhe realizimin e qetesise se shpirtit. Vetem realizimi i te dyjave jep lumturine e plote.

*E drejta per te qene i lumtur* 

Koncepti i lumturise eshte nje vlere qe ben pjese ne disa Kushtetuta, si p.sh ne ate americane. Ne kushtetuten italiane thuhet zhvillimi i plote i njeriut dhe eshte nje vlere qe tregohet nga neni nr 3. 

Lumturia ka te beje me jeten private, nga ana mbrojtese dhe zhvilluese, dhe eshte themelore per te garantuar mbrojtjen e dinjitetit te personit ne cdo aspekt duke garantuar keshtu edhe lumturine e tij. Te respektosh jeten private do te thote ti lejosh gjithsecilit te realizoje endrat e veta, te mos shmangi lumturine ne format me te cilat identifikohet, te vendosi personalisht mbi cdo aspekt te ecjes se tij. Pra te realizoje endrat e veta e te zhvilloje ne kompleks veten e tij, duke gjetur ekuilibrin e duhur per te arritur lumturine. 
E drejta per te qene i lumtur, jeta private dhe e drejta e identitetit personal perbene hedhjen poshte te atyre qe mundohen te krijojne tek njeriu sjellje e modele te prefabrikuara. Cdo person eshte "nje" ne kete bote e si i tille eshte i paperseritshem, krijues i projekteve te veta, jo i standartizuar pra.

----------


## Erlebnisse

*Cili eshte mendimi juaj mbi lumturine? Sipas eksperiences suaj a arrihet perhere Lumturia, apo eshte thjeshte nje grup grimcash te vogla gezimi mes veshtiresive jetesore? Cfare do ju bente me te vertete te lumtur?*

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*nese do ta mendonim lumturin si ate kubin me gjashte faqe te ndryshme(edhe pse kubi i lumturise do te duhej te kishte me shum faqe)do kuptonim se lumturia eshte e lloj llojshme....pikerisht sic e the edhe ti...

Ne Boten e trete (vendet jo te zhvilluara) pasja e nje tasi me oriz, nevoje themelore, eshte lumturi. Ne vendet e pasura blerja e nje makine luksoze, nevoje e tepert, eshte lumturi. Jane dy emozione jo te barabarta por qe bejne pjese tek lumturia njerezore.

pra gjithsecili eshte i lire ta konceptoje lumturine sipas interesave vetjake....

per mua personalisht lumturia eshte vete fakti qe un po jetoj..jam pjese e kesaj bote...mos qofte e thene undje mund te kisha vdekur...por jo...dhe kjo ne njefare menyre eshte lumturi sepse un po shijoj kete jete(e mire apo e keqe qofte,e lehte apo e veshtire,e drejte apo mizore...etj)...qe te arrish lumturine(flas per ate lloj lumturie qe ti kerkon)eshte deridiku e lehte...fundja ti dhe vetem ti di sesi ta fitosh lumturine e jetes tende....se cfare do te me lumturonte vertete?akoma se di..jam ne ate stad te jetes ne te cilin akoma nukdi sesi do te shkoje jeta ime...se c'drejtim do te marre...prandaj cdo mendim qe po jap eshte relativ....

respekte per temen era*

----------


## [Perla]

Do me pelqente te mendoja se ekzistonte por ... jo.

Personalisht nuk e lakmoj, nga jeta kam mesuar qe "gezimi" zgjat shume pak, qetesia aq me pak, harmonia po ashtu. Epo nqs elementet e "lumturise" kane tendence te ulet atehere . ..  :buzeqeshje: 
Gezimi i tepert ndonjehere me tremb ,pasi dicka jo e kendeshme do te me ndodhe me vone, keshtu qe preferoj te jetoj e qete ne te ardhmen sesa te varem nga fjala "lumturi" .Eshte thjeshte nje gjendje emocionale ku njeriu ndihet mire, por nuk zgjat shume sidomos ne nje familje  :buzeqeshje:  te mundosh veten duke e kerkuar eshte torture. Si e mira dhe e keqia jane per njerezit rendesi ka qe te kesh krahet e ngrohta e te gjesh mbeshtetje ne njerezit qe do.
Te jetosh me familjen e te perjetosh ndjesite qe ajo te fal, mendoj se nuk ka "lumturi" me te madhe se kaq .

----------


## BaBa

> *Cili eshte mendimi juaj mbi lumturine? Sipas eksperiences suaj a arrihet perhere Lumturia, apo eshte thjeshte nje grup grimcash te vogla gezimi mes veshtiresive jetesore? Cfare do ju bente me te vertete te lumtur?*



_
me pak shkronja,
kur jam me shendet mir ose top 
jam mir fare kur kam dhe lek gjithashtu shkelqyshem ndihem,
kur dashuria na ecen mir kapim qiellin me dore, por ai largohet 
_

PS: kjo eshte lumturia per mua ca du ma teper un!!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## E=mc²

> *Cili eshte mendimi juaj mbi lumturine? Sipas eksperiences suaj a arrihet perhere Lumturia, apo eshte thjeshte nje grup grimcash te vogla gezimi mes veshtiresive jetesore? Cfare do ju bente me te vertete te lumtur?*


lumturia nuk eshte vetem çaste te gezueshme por jane te gjitha momentet te gezueshme dhe te hidherueshme te mbledhura se bashke dhe lumturia arrihet kur ka me shume caste te gezueshme sepse neve e konceptojme lumturine vetem ne castet e bukura te jetes po jeta nuk ka vetem caste te bukura por edhe te hidhura dhe ky binom perben lumturine kaq kisha per te thene nuk po vjen me asgje tjeter ne mendje

----------


## E=mc²

> *nese do ta mendonim lumturin si ate kubin me gjashte faqe te ndryshme(edhe pse kubi i lumturise do te duhej te kishte me shum faqe)do kuptonim se lumturia eshte e lloj llojshme....pikerisht sic e the edhe ti...
> 
> Ne Boten e trete (vendet jo te zhvilluara) pasja e nje tasi me oriz, nevoje themelore, eshte lumturi. Ne vendet e pasura blerja e nje makine luksoze, nevoje e tepert, eshte lumturi. Jane dy emozione jo te barabarta por qe bejne pjese tek lumturia njerezore.
> 
> pra gjithsecili eshte i lire ta konceptoje lumturine sipas interesave vetjake....
> 
> per mua personalisht lumturia eshte vete fakti qe un po jetoj..jam pjese e kesaj bote...mos qofte e thene undje mund te kisha vdekur...por jo...dhe kjo ne njefare menyre eshte lumturi sepse un po shijoj kete jete(e mire apo e keqe qofte,e lehte apo e veshtire,e drejte apo mizore...etj)...qe te arrish lumturine(flas per ate lloj lumturie qe ti kerkon)eshte deridiku e lehte...fundja ti dhe vetem ti di sesi ta fitosh lumturine e jetes tende....se cfare do te me lumturonte vertete?akoma se di..jam ne ate stad te jetes ne te cilin akoma nukdi sesi do te shkoje jeta ime...se c'drejtim do te marre...prandaj cdo mendim qe po jap eshte relativ....
> 
> respekte per temen era*


e ke gabim ajo nuk eshte lumturi ajo eshte plotesim nevojash elementare dhe te teperta lumturia eshte gjendje shpirterore qe nuk mund te ta japi kurre paraja
se ti mund te mos kesh buke te hash por prape je e lumtur me ato qe ke dhe je ne harmoni m jeten sepse po nuk ishe ne harmoni me jeten je e humbyr

----------


## Erlebnisse

neomatrix duhet te lexosh te gjithe tekstin e "lumturise" per te kuptuar pergjigjen e keneta e vogel, qe eshte me te vertete shume e sakte per mendimin tim :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Vrite Egon! - Do te jesh gjithmone i/e  lumtur!!

----------


## E=mc²

> neomatrix duhet te lexosh te gjithe tekstin e "lumturise" per te kuptuar pergjigjen e keneta e vogel, qe eshte me te vertete shume e sakte per mendimin tim))


NEJSE AI ESHTE MENDIMI IM PER LUMTURINE NUK KAM MENDIM TJETER

----------


## xfiles

Lumturi kostante nuk ka, megjithate nje jete e thjesht sjell lumturi me te madhe.
Qe te arrihet nje fare niveli lumturie per mendimin tim duhen permbushur keto gjera,
1-Te kuptosh qellimin tend ne jete dhe te gjesh vendin qe te takon.
2-Te kesh nje ideal/qellim dhe te jetosh e punosh per te permbushur ate qellim.

Qellimi mund te jete çdo lloj gjeje, nga familja, femijet e deri tek atdheu, pasioni per te bere nje zbulim te madh etj etj. Ska rendesi qellimi ne vetvete, por ka rendesi ekzistenca e tij. E them kete sepse kjo nevoje duket qarte tek te gjithe ne nga deshira qe kemi per ti gjetur nje kuptim jetes, sa e sa njerez pyesin veten pse ekzistojne, pse jetojne, pra ndjejne nevojen e nje pergjigjeje qe do tu thoje atyre qellimin e ekzistences se tyre, nje qellim nevoja e te cilit ndihet nga te gjithe.

Kjo ishte pak a shume ne vija te trasha rruga drejt lumturise per si e kuptoj une.

----------


## Pratolini

Si e mendoj une :

Personalisht mendoj se me lumturine si koncept abuzohet. Rendom presupozohet nje rast hipotetik romanesh me happy end, ku lumturia eshte preludi i se gjithes. Nuk eshte e vertete. Njeriu i lumtur eshte shume me shpesh.Qendrushmeria pastaj eshte dicka tjeter, ajo eshte relative. Mund te duket pak absurde por eshte ceshtje zgjedhjeje, megjithese shpeshhere e pavullnetshme.
Nje individ i rendomte e perjeton lumturine ne doza diskrete te perditshme, dhe ashtu sikurse e ka shume te thjeshte ta fitoje, e ka edhe shume te thjeshte ta humbase.
Nje individ anormal ( me kete kuptohet devijimi nga masa qe te jemi te qarte ) e perjeton ne nje menyre te vazhdueshme por te arritur ne nje menyre te shumevuajtur.
Me fjale te tjera mund ta shprehja keshtu : Varet se si e meson veten ne marredhenie me lumturine. Rasti i pare perben zgjedhjen e rendomte dhe masive, per te cilen nuk e ndjej te nevojshme te shpjegohem. Rasti i dyte perben zgjedhjen e komplikuar, ku per ta arritur lumturine duhet ta kerkosh ate tek e verteta dhe mendimi, tek shkrirja me natyren dhe te padukshmen. Sic e thashe me larte, e tille lumturi eshte shume me e vuajtur per tu gjetur, por nese arrihet eshte e vazhdueshme.

----------


## Besoja

Njerzit i gezohen jetes sipas menyres se tyre.Dikush i gezohet nje makine,dikush nje shtepie te mire e te madhe,dikush ju gezohet femijve,dikush edhe nje kafeje kur e pi me njerzit e tij te dashur.Pra ceshtja e lumturise nuk ka ndonje perkufizim te vecante.

----------


## white_snake

> *Cili eshte mendimi juaj mbi lumturine? Sipas eksperiences suaj a arrihet perhere Lumturia, apo eshte thjeshte nje grup grimcash te vogla gezimi mes veshtiresive jetesore? Cfare do ju bente me te vertete te lumtur?*


te gjithe ma merr mendja se kemi pasur caste lumturie ne jete.

mbse nuk zgjasin perhere, por et pakten i kemi pasur.


Cfare do na bente vertet te lumtur?.....se di mund te jete dicka shume reale totalisht jasht imagjinates sone :buzeqeshje: , kshu qe deri sa ta arrijme ate moment nuk jam ne gjendje et them se cdo me bente vertet te lumtur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klea4

C'fare do me bente vertet te lumtur?

deshira-arsyja-realizimi ne qote se nuk e humbin paraspeshen quhet lumturi.


Te deshirosh te pamunduren dhe nuk realizohet nuk mund te thuash dot jam i palumtur.
Varet edhe nga idividi se c'fare mund ta bej ate te lumtur.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Kur mendoj per lumturine me vjen ne mendje figura mitolgjise greke Ikari.
Ikari kishte krahe prej dylli dhe nje dite vendosi te arrinte diellin dhe fluturoi drejt tij.Por dielli me nxehtesine e tij ia shkriu krahet prej dylli e ai ra ne det.Lumturia eshte pikerisht si ky diell,e larget por aq e deshiruar per t'u arrit!

----------


## showgirl

Lumturia eshte nje gjendje shpirterore qe njeriu ndjen kur:
- *e cliron nga CDO lloj materialiteti* ( nuk mund te them qe uuuuhh sa e lumtur jam qe bleva makinen e enderruar sepse kjo quhet thjesht nje kenaqesi momentanee) 
- jeton te pranishmen dhe e jeton ne menyren me te bukur sepse mendon qe Mund te jete momenti i fundit i jetes se tij.
- jeton me dashuri dhe dashuron Gjithcka ( njerezit, pemet, diellin, kafshet, etj)
- ne momentet me te hidhura mendon qe mund te ndodhte edhe me keq
- *gjen vetveten e tij e dashuron ate dhe e le te lire*

Dhe kur njeriu arrin te jetoje ne kete menyre ( eshte disi e veshtire) ai arrin lumturine dhe e jeton ne menyre te perjetshme.
Dhe do te thoja qe lumturia ashtu si cdo ndjenje tjeter NUK ka fund, eshte e pakufizuar (kete e tregon edhe fakti qe une nuk e perjetoj nje ndjenje ne te njejten misure sa nje tjeter)
Per te kuptuar me mire se cfare eshte lumturia ju keshilloj te lexoni Siddharta te Herman Hesse.

----------


## salihaj

LUMTURIA

	Njeriu në moshën time të flas për lumturi është diç tjetër, në raport  me moshën fëmijërore, adoleshente apo të porsamartuar. Pasi që lexova me vëmendje të madhe këtë fenomen siç është lumturi, u përcaktova të jap edhe mendimet e mia, pasi që në këtë Forum e kam edhe unë temën time që quhet  PSIKOLOGJIA NË SHËRBIM TË SHËNDETIT. Lumturia është një faktor i madh psikologjik që kontribuon në shëndet
	Më pëlqen, që çdo njeri që ka dhënë mendimin e vet, më shumë janë bazuar në leximin e librave me peshë të madhe botërore, çfarë është për tu përshëndet thellë. Sepse, ai që lexon në të shumtën e rasteve mund të zgjedhë problemin vet dhe të jap mendime të arta me kontribut të madh për veten e vet dhe rrethin ku jeton pa ndihmën e askujt. Por, e vërteta ekziston, që askush deri me tani nuk ka arrit të lexoi të gjitha dhe çdo gjë. Qëllimi im kryesor dhe kyç  për tu anëtarësuar në këtë Forum ka qenë, të njoftohem me njerëz veprimtar të krijoj edhe unë një jetë ekzotike, për të shijuar edhe unë një çikë lumturie në këtë drejtim. Në këtë rast flasë për popullatën e rëndomtë, në të cilën bënë pjesë numri më i madh i njerëzimit.
Së pari do preku segmentin e Lumturisë fëmijërore  siç është: Thithja e nënës dh ekscitimi gjatë thithjes duke përcjellë me një të ashtuquajtur gili-gili ose gilitje). Prezenca e prindit e sidomos nënës gjatë tërë kohës kur është fëmija i zgjuar. Gjatë rritjes, Lumturia e fëmijës është prezenca permanente e prindit, sa për ushqim nuk e ka hall çfarë konsumon, me çfarë vozitet dhe në çfarë shtëpie jeton. Fëmija ka hall me pas tërë kohën një prind  apo një njeri që dinë ta zbavitë, ajo është lumturia e tij. Por në këtë rast sa ndien prindi lumturi është ? e madhe. Për të pasur  lumturi prindi, duhet shkurtuar lumturinë fëmijës duke i bërtitur, tita, shuaj, ma, mos prek, mos kërce etj. Kjo është periudhë bukur e gjatë deri në 15-16 vjet.
	Adoleshenca, edhe kjo ka periudhën e vet kohore, të gjitha mi pasur, një  Jo e prindit ia prishë lumturinë. 
	Martesa e re, Nëse punonin dy palët vazhdon deri të i pari apo fëmija i dytë, të gjitha mi pas, do rrjedhin probleme që ndërprenë lumturinë siç janë. Kush me përgatitë drekën, kush do e pastron shtëpinë etj, etj. Në këtë rast nëse mirët shërbëtori, burrit i lind xhelozia, edhe e kundërta, nëse mirët shërbëtorja do xhelozoi gruaja. Populli thotë: hip se të vrava, zbrite se të vrava.
	Nëse burri punon e gruaja qëndron te shtëpia. Gruaja nga 8-10 orë nuk e ka burrin prezent, ndërsa burri po sa vjen nga puna do me ngrënë dhe donë me pushuar. Edhe aty prezenca e burrit është e vogël për të shoqëruar gruan.
Po sa krijohen dy, tre e më shumë fëmijë rrjedhin problemet tjera. Kujdesi ndaj fëmijës. Sidomos problemet e lirisë së tyre. A duhet të jenë nën kontrollin e prindit apo jo etj. Nëse frenohen fëmijët nga liria e tare, në këtë rast fëmija humb kënaqësinë e me kënaqësi dhe lumturinë. Po ashtu edhe prindi nuk është i qetë 
Kur prindërit plakën aty, është prezent sëmundja, pleqëria etj. Etj. 
Përshkova një çik fazat e zhvillimit të njeriut, për të ilustrua se çdo moshë e njeriut ka lumturin e vet, që në fund do të jap mendimin tim më efikas.
Më pëlqej: Kush është i lumtur e ka të vështirë të ketë kuptim të varfërinë  (Era) . Parashtrohet pyetja: kush është i pasur, apo kush është i varfër. Sa e kuptoi unë, fjala është për pasuri materiale. Nëse është kjo,  atëherë si e ka përjetuar  All Kapone lumturin e vet 18 vjeçare në vlugun e pasurimit të vet. Mirëpo është ilustrimi tjetër shpirtëror, si kaloi periudhën e vet vepruese i madhi Gandi i Indisë që përfundoi tragjikisht. Sa për ilustrim këta dy shembuj, se bota është plotë e përplot shembuj.
As një njeri i keq nuk është i lumtur (Era). Përsëri bëhet pyetja kush është i keq, apo i mirë. Fare nuk e mohoi këtë thënie, mirëpo është vështirë të seleksionohet  njeriu, sepse sikur mos të ishte keqi, i miri nuk do të ketë progres. Si mos të ekzistojnë hajdutet,  kriminelët etj. I gjithë personeli që i takon legjislacionit apo mbrojtjes ishte dashtë të mos ekzistoj. Në këtë rast personeli i tillë ishte dashtë të imitojnë kriminelët ose të bëhen vet kriminel që të i hapin biznes veti.
Një e vërtetë e Epikur-it qëndron ska moshë njohja e lumturisë . Mirëpo, lumturia e fëmijës është e lehtë deri në periudhën adoleshente, pastaj lindin probleme për atë lumturi qe ne kërkojmë. Është edhe klasifikimi i Epikur-it: kënaqësitë e nevojshme natyrore siç janë: miqësia, liria, shtëpia, ushqimi, dashuria, veshja, kurimi etj. Me shtyri të qeshi me sa zë qe kisha kur lexova thënien: kur mendoj për lumturinë, me vjen mendja në figura të mitologjisë së vjetër Ikari. Ikari kishte krah prej dylli dhe një ditë vendosi të arrijë diellin dhe fluturoi drejt tij. Por dielli  me nxehtësinë e tij ia shkriu krahët prej dylli e ai ra në det. Lumturi është pikërisht si ky diell, i largët por aq i dëshiruar për të arrit! (Angelina) . Mirë që ka ra në det e nuk ka rënë në Kosovë se e kishim bërë hero kombëtar, e ishin hidhëruar Grekët. (salihaj) . Po sikur të kishte pa rezultatin që ka arrit ideja e tij, kishte qenë shumë i lumtur, ama kishte xhelozuar pse vet nuk ka bërë këto arritje. 
Njëmijë çekan një maje thumbi
Unë jam thellë i bindur se lumturin askush nuk mund ta dhuroi apo falë, as nuk blihet e as nuk shitet. Lumturia kolektive është, lumturi e shkurtër e përkohshme.  Shembull: shkolla e mesme apo studimet me shokë dhe shoqe, vihet pyetja çfarë të behët edhe me shembull 60 vitet tjera. Për mua Lumturi që shkruhet me shkronja të arta ka qenë periudha katërvjeçare gjatë studimeve dhe një vit profesor i shkollës së mesme. 
Çdo sakrificë qe rezulton me atë çfarë synon, jo që është kënaqësi por edhe lumturi. Andaj, çdo person i ditur lumturin ja krijon veti kur i tilli njeh mirë tërësinë e jetës së njeriut në rrethin ku jeton.
Unë jam i lumtur që së pari në vitet e dyzeta kam arrit në tërësi ti shmangem mjekut, edhe pse paraprakisht nuk kam qenë kurrë te mjeku, por me kanë përcjellë dhimbjet e kohëpaskohshme  të kokës gjatë ngarkesave të ndryshme. Nga viti 1990 as koka fare nuk me dhemb. Shëndeti  lumturi. Lumturia e dytë, kam krijuar një familje gjashtë anëtarësh qe nga martesa e deri me tani nuk kam pasur as një çik tension me bashkëshorte apo fëmijë. Harmonia familjare, lumturi e madhe. Aty ku kam punuar dhe vepruar,  kam qenë edhe i respektuar në mënyrë të veçantë. Në këtë rast kamë pas dy lloj respekti: një nga adhurimi i të tjerëve ndaj punës dhe sjelljeve të mija, dhe tjetra nga xhelozia, si po e arrijë këtë autoritet dhe respekt. Kjo ka qenë lumturi në ambiente ku kam vepruar. Sidomos si profesor që e ceka më parë. Përveç harmonisë familjare, përjetoi edhe lumturinë e autoritetit të anëtarëve të familjes sime në mesin ku ata veprojnë. Mjafton kur me thonë: babai i filanit, apo filanes,  vëllai i filanit apo filanes, burri i filanes etj. 
Lumturi, apo kulmimi lumturisë sime është besimi i  rinisë ashtu edhe të rriturve që veprojnë e shkëmbejnë  mendime me mu, janë të lirë, të guximshëm dhe me plotë krenari kur bisedojnë gjëra më imtime të njeriut dhe gjatë jetës së njeriut.
Çdo njeri vetëm vetës ja krijon lumturinë, askush  nuk ja  falë

----------


## antina

E kam dëgjuar diku se dashuria është ëndërr dhe kur ëndërra realizohet është lumturi, por lumturia nuk e di si përshkruhet, nuk kam gjetur ndonjë definicion të pështatshëm.

----------


## _MIRELA-

Est felicibus difficilis miseriarum vera aestimatio (Quintiliano)

*Kush eshte i lumtur eshte e veshtire te kete nje kuptim te mizerjes.*


In virtute posita est vera felicitas (Seneca)

*Lumturia e vertete eshte tek virtyti.*


Nemo malus felix (Giovenale)

*Asnje i keq nuk eshte i lumtur*


Omnis instabilis et incerta felicitas est (Seneca)

*Lumturia eshte gjithmone e paqendrueshme dhe e pasigurte*

Ps.Perkthimet e proverbave nga latinishtja,te miat.

----------

